# My new pets (Geckos)



## tocarmar (Oct 20, 2008)

Here are my new babies!!! 

An African Fat Tailed Gecko











I think this 1 is a Golden Thai Gecko??











Tom


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 20, 2008)

I like the view from above rather than head on!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 20, 2008)

Cool! I like those guys.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 20, 2008)

Your fat-tail has a regenerated tail. Your leucistic Leopard needs to eat more, try wax worms. I have 8 leopard geckos including one of the first het for snow morphs. Check out the leopard gecko forum on kingsnake.com


----------



## tocarmar (Oct 20, 2008)

Eric
I had them given to me last week. They didn't eat for a few days+++ before I got them. They are eating 7+++ crickets a day now. I haven't got the meal worms yet (on the list) I just got some supplies(from e-bay) for them, heat rock,vitamins (sprinkle on food) chilo wood, under tank heat pad, screen cover, water crystals ect.
Thanks for the link!!!

Tom


----------



## NYEric (Oct 20, 2008)

IDK about water chrystals? Mesh top is nec to keep crickets from invading house, Man do neighbors complain about that one! I don't like mealworms because a lot of leopard geckos won't eat them. Waxworms on the other hand are like butter frosting to them! they will need some large rocks to sleep [a lot] under. BTW, they are calm enough to put on your shoulder and walk around w/. Also don't be too alarmed the 1st time you get bitten.


----------



## tocarmar (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I will get the waxworms. I don't have to worry about neighbors, the neareast 1 is 1000ft away. I have 500 crickets in a large tote. I have been handling them since I got them, They seem to be very clam, the AFT. is shy, no bites yet!!!

Tom


----------



## NYEric (Oct 20, 2008)

It doesn't hurt it's just shocking!


----------



## tocarmar (Oct 20, 2008)

I also have 4 hermit crabs, & haven't gotten pinched by them, yet. 

Tom


----------



## nikv (Oct 20, 2008)

I guess geckos are an acquired taste. I think I'll stick with my three cats.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 20, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Your fat-tail has a regenerated tail.



Is that a problem? Wouldn't that be somewhat common? 
Just wondering ......


----------



## NYEric (Oct 20, 2008)

Only if it gets bitten off!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 20, 2008)

nikv said:


> I guess geckos are an acquired taste. I think I'll stick with my three cats.


Fattails and Leopard geckos are like cold blooded cats but ou can put them in your hoodie and walk around as they fall asleep!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 20, 2008)

I love my leopard geckoes...have had them several years...but they won't eat waxworms!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 21, 2008)

Lovely!!!!


----------



## tocarmar (Oct 21, 2008)

NYEric,
They love the waxworms. They have to be alive!!!  

Tom


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 22, 2008)

I had a Leopard Gecko and an AFT when I was growing up. DEFINITELY my favorite lizards! They were easily some of the tamest creatures I've ever come across.

I wouldn't use mealworms either. I'm not sure what's myth and what's not, but I've heard a lot of horror stories about them eating their way out of animals stomachs when swallowed alive.


----------

